# Shyloh crossed this morning



## Chewysmom (Mar 31, 2009)

Today was the death of Shylo. Sweet, tubby, elusive and semi-invisible, cross-eyed Siamese cat of Sean, my husband. 
He died at approximately 11:20 am today. He was eleven years old. He definitely died before his time.

Sean found him near-death this morning at his mom's house, the house of his childhood. He only lasted about 10 minutes after he found him, and died in the car on the way back to our house. Sean came and got me. Together we confirmed Shyloh's death. We went back to his parent's house and dug a hole next to a fountain, under a tree, for his burial spot.

Sean had to lift him out of the carrier, and I helped put him in his burial cloth, which was a clean, well-worn pillow case that no doubt Shyloh and Sean had both slept on at some point in the past. 
I carried him to his grave and handed him to Sean and he put him in. We both helped cover him up in the hole we'd dug.

Poor baby, we did not know at all until a few days ago that there was something wrong, as his mom reported him acting sluggish and unusually "present" at times when he was typically hiding. 
We went to see him over the weekend saw what she meant, and also noticed a pronounced spinal ridge along his back, which for his weight, he should not have had. 
We thought he should go to the vet. Sean was there to pick him up for the vet's this morning when he found him. 

I hope he is at peace now. I will miss his occasional appearances and his sweet, inquisitive, cross-eyed expression. He was a gentle cat, a timid soul, friend to Miko, his non-blood Siamese brother who is still at home, and his adoptive parents, Ron and Sharlene, who are Sean's parents, and Sean who was his original owner.

Thanks for all the wonderful things that have been posted here by others who have had friends that have these beautiful friends who have passed. I'm not sure it makes it easier, but it helps to know that there is understanding about such a loss, which is weighty for the knowns and the unknowns alike. Cats themselves are mysteries in how little we know about them. 

You were loved Shyloh, I'm sorry I did not have the chance to know you better.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Run free, Shyloh! *_closes eyes to send soothing thoughts and calming wishes to all of Shiloh's family_* atback


----------



## SpaceyKP (May 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

so sorry. 
Run free sweet Shyloh.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My first cat was a cross eyed siamese too. They are special. Its upsetting when your kitties pass early and unexpectedly. Its crushing. They take a big chunck of your heart with them. So sorry for your loss. Its obvious you loved him very much. Run Free and Healthy sweet Shylo. May all the happy memories of him comfort you.


----------

